# New powermax 724 has annoying rattle.



## jbandl (Sep 19, 2017)

Delivered by dealer today; demo in driveway.
I noted substantial unexpected rattling from the inside
of the machine while running, and more during idle.
He said that's normal, and I could not dispute that, so I signed for it.

Later I found a video of an older 828 that did not have this noise.
I removed the drive cover and the transmission cover.
All seemed well, and the impeller and augur seem okay.
It appears the noise could be from the transmission pulleys.
It's very noticeable from the front, likely due to the
megaphone shape of the intake.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I dunno... Any chance you can post a vid of the noise? It doesn't sound "normal".


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Can you make a video and post it ?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I would not have accepted or signed for that unit. would have told them " lets go to the dealer so I can hear another 724


----------



## guybb3 (Jan 31, 2014)

My 1028 PowerMax has a rattle on the right side as you are standing behind the machine. It's just the spring for one of the levers (auger belt tensioner iirc). All I have to do is put a small piece of rubber underneath it. I don't know if you have the same problem.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

I you cant track it down I would suspect it's just normal play in the parts, such as auger, shaft, impeller and I bet under load of snow it'll go away


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I have found on my various machines that anything that can rattle will rattle. 

Shear pins in the pin holder
De-clogging shovel & holder against the auger bucket
Chute crank handle
Drive and Impeller engage linkages
etc.

I have put padding on some of the parts to quiet things down, but you can't always get everything.

Like the others have said, if you can isolate the noise, you can either address it yourself, or point the dealer in the right direction to remedy it.


----------

